
Are Aliens Trying to Contact Earth? - wmat
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4061990/Are-aliens-trying-contact-Earth-Six-new-mysterious-blasts-radio-energy-detected-deep-space.html
======
gus_massa
The Alien part is a ... totally unsupported speculation. Can we change the
title? A good candidate is: "Six new mysterious blasts of radio energy are
detected from deep space"

From the article:

> _Instead, they [the researchers] say that flares from a young neutron star –
> the dense core left behind where a star explodes – are a promising
> candidate._

------
Insanity
Jesus, why do people even bother reading the dailymail

